# 2014 Cruze catalytic converter issue



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, Hello to you too!

I am glad you've gotten that off your chest. Just so you know, we are just a bunch of enthusiasts that on occasion have issues similar to you. We do not have a direct relationship with Chevrolet, although we do have a very helpful @Chevy Customer Care representative that frequents our forum. I would suggest you register your Cruze on the My Chevrolet website and look at your warranties. Have your VIN handy. If you do not know where it is, look in the lower right corner of the drivers door. 

I would have thought the converter was covered under the emissions warranty, but it can easily be ruined when someone uses the wrong fuel so I am not sure. 

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

For some reason in the back of my mind I thought cats were covered for 8 years/80,000 miles due to a Federal Law.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> For some reason in the back of my mind I thought cats were covered for 8 years/80,000 miles due to a Federal Law.


They are. Or B2B for sure. Sounds like a horrible dealer. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

Its def covered under the Emission warranty unless the owner did something like 'hollow it out' for better performance.

If no tampering exists then the dealer has to replace under warranty. I just had mine replaced on my 2014 Explorer for free due to it failing.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

30 years ago it was 5 years 50,000 miles, and if it failed it got fixed for free. 
Did they throw in the "only if your state government forces you to fix it" language when they bumped it up to 8 years 80k?

https://www.epa.gov/air-pollution-t...ns-epas-office-transportation-and-air-quality
Specified major emission control components are covered for the first 8 years or 80,000 miles (whichever first occurs). The specified major emission control components *only* include the catalytic converters, the electronic emissions control unit or computer (ECU), and the onboard emissions diagnostic (OBD) device or computer. If you are a resident of an area with an Inspection and Maintenance (I/M) program that meets federal guidelines, you are eligible for this warranty protection provided that: 

Your car or light-duty truck fails an approved emissions test; and
Your vehicle is less than 2 years old and has less than 24,000 miles (up to 8 years/80,000 miles for certain components); and
Your state or local government requires that you repair the vehicle; and
The test failure does not result from misuse of the vehicle or a failure to follow the manufacturers’ written maintenance instructions; and
You present the vehicle to a warranty-authorized manufacturer representative, along with evidence of the emission test failure, during the warranty period.


----------



## Linda B. (Oct 12, 2017)

Wow, thanks for all the responses. The car passed 80k emissions warranty a few hundred miles ago. It was at 73k when all the powertrain work was done. Apparently these Cruze's are beasts needing Manifold, pipe, and valve cover replacements. These were known issues, and unless one works on one's own car, people are advising is best to sell at 100,000 miles. My HHR had a minor sensor issue when new then no other issues until cam sensor at 126k. Up until this Cruze, I like Chevy's. Almost bought a Malibu in Sept but dealer wasn't negotiating price like I wanted so I opted for an Altima. Just seems a darn shame that so many are having issues with the Cruze.


----------



## Linda B. (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks, Blasiri. The forum is very helpful. Sorry I'm a crabby wet blanket. Am disappointed with Chevy, but am sure you guessed that lol. Have never owned a single car in 40 yrs with so many major issues, and that includes used cars that I've bought. Cars should go 200k+ miles with proper maintenance and not require a major repair every 3 months. I haven't received a recall on any of the engine work either.


----------



## grendel20 (Oct 4, 2017)

I'd call another cheverolet dealership, give them your VIN and ask if you're still under the emissions warranty.


----------



## Linda B. (Oct 12, 2017)

Will do. Thx for the tip. Am going to call the sales guy that sold me the Cruze who manages Nissan sales for same owner to see if he can help. Let him know his wrap around warranty that he sold me doesn't cover this. Maybe he can work some S. Willis magic for me.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Linda B. said:


> Thanks, Blasiri. The forum is very helpful. Sorry I'm a crabby wet blanket. Am disappointed with Chevy, but am sure you guessed that lol. Have never owned a single car in 40 yrs with so many major issues, and that includes used cars that I've bought. Cars should go 200k+ miles with proper maintenance and not require a major repair every 3 months. I haven't received a recall on any of the engine work either.



I have never owned a vehicle that made it to 100,000 let alone 200,000!


----------



## Linda B. (Oct 12, 2017)

Because my initial post was venting (and I figured this forum wasn't a Chevy sponsored forum) let me say that for all of my life that Chevy has been my preferred brand. I'm brand loyal. Is a good solid company I've always thought. All manufacturer's will have issues at some point, and it is really in how they deal with those issues. Almost 50 years ago, I can recall sitting in grandpa's living room out on the farm watching cars top the hill while my older brother and grandpa bickered back and forth because grandpa was a Ford man and my brother was a Chevy guy. My '09 HHR I sold Sept because my sons worry about me driving a car that doesn't have the latest safety features. I was intent upon replacing it with a Malibu, and only ended up with the Altima because S. Willis is the sales manager now at Nissan nextdoor to Chevy and the Chevy people wouldn't deal and were acting a little hokey. All are Jeff Wyler dealerships so buying from the same man but wasn't my preferred brand which was Chevy. Folks will just need to excuse me. Am pretty sure I'm going through the 4 stages of grief in realizing that a brand that was my favorite for all of my life isn't what I thought it was. Since 2/2/17, this is the 4th major repair for a 3 yr old Chevy cruise. That's really really bad. I'm old, haven't seen this before, and that's really really bad. First invoice was 850.91 paid for by the wraparound warranty with $50 deductible. Second and third were the PCV valve vacuum leak and manifold issues covered under powertrain warranty at same time which would have cost over $2000 together if powertrain wasn't in effect. 4th was this issue. Over 3500 in issues on a car worth only $6000 probably because people have internet and know this car is a piece of crap. The dealership has just contacted me telling me GM will give me 25% off reducing the cost to $600+ to replace the part that went out of warranty 300 or so miles ago. No thanks. I'm done. Now just need to get through being screwed so badly by Chevy on this Cruze. Time heals all wounds. Signed.... x Chevy customer. My first new car in 1980 was a Chevy. The Silverado short bed Indian Brown purchased 1985 was awesome. My last Chevy is this 2014 Cruze. I realize people these days don't get brand loyalty, but I come from a day when we did. Te sara sara.


----------



## Linda B. (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm shocked. But my friends started me on working on cars back in 1978. Usually what will go out is a solenoid here or there or a sensor. Electrical parts. Unfortunately with the Chevy Cruze it is valve covers and manifolds. If you have a typical repair job and do it yourself, it will cost you the price of the part plus a little time. Some of these things are amazingly easy to change out. For you not to have had a car go past 100k, geez am wondering what brands you bought.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

From everything I see after 80K you are no longer covered under the Emissions Warranty, the only applicable coverage 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Emission Control System Limited Warranty




For light duty trucks, see “How to Determine the Applicable Emissions Control Systems Warranty” under Emission Control System Warranty on pg. 21 for more information. Defects and performance for car and light-duty truck emission control systems are covered for the first 2 years or 24,000 miles, whichever comes first. From the first 2 years or 24,000 miles to 3 years or 36,000 miles defects in material or workmanship continue to be covered under the New Vehicle Limited Bumper-to-Bumper Warranty coverage. Specified major components are covered for the first 8 years or 80,000 miles, whichever comes first. Defects and performance for heavy duty truck emission control systems including those found in 6.6L Duramax® Diesel Engines are covered for the first 5 years or 50,000 miles, whichever comes first. 





- California: Defects and performance for cars and trucks with light duty or medium duty emission control systems are covered for the first 3 years or 50,000 miles, whichever comes first. Specified components for cars or light duty trucks equipped with light duty or medium duty truck emission control systems are covered for the first 7 years or 70,000 miles, whichever comes first. Defects and performance for emission control systems found in trucks equipped with 6.6L Duramax® Diesel Engines are covered for the first 5 years or 50,000 miles, whichever comes first. Specified components for the emission control systems of 6.6L Duramax® Diesel Engines are covered for the first 7 years or 70,000 miles, whichever comes first. Some California emission vehicles may have special coverages than those listed here. See “California Emission Control System Warranty” on pg. 21 of your Chevrolet Limited Warranty and Owner Assistance Information booklet.


----------



## Linda B. (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks, Eddy. Yes, I already saw that. Appears the dealership delayed 3 months putting us past 80k warranty threshold until we brought it in at 80,300+ then told us we needed to cough up $750 on a 2014 Cruze which of course makes the person who sold us the car a liar. I get it. I really do get it. Am going to unload this piece of chit car in under a year, take the loss, and never buy another Chevy as long as I live.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

extended warranties are a joke. Extended warranties are nothing more than an up sale on a car that already has a factory warranty.


----------



## Linda B. (Oct 12, 2017)

Say it to me until I get it, Lazer. I'm hard headed. On 2/2/17, my bill would have been $850.91 for an oil leak. Car was at 52.632 miles. I paid a deductible of $50 and warranty covered the rest. That was the first of 4 major repairs this year on my Chevy Cruze. I refused the last one.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> I have never owned a vehicle that made it to 100,000 let alone 200,000!


My first car did 200K, my second one was close (179??) but I decided it wasn't worth holding out for the prize.



Linda B. said:


> On 2/2/17, my bill would have been $850.91 for an oil leak. Car was at 52.632 miles. I paid a deductible of $50 and warranty covered the rest.


So what was the cause of that? A 2014 should have a 5 year/100,000 power train warranty that I think would cover most sources. You'd be zero out of pocket.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Lazer said:


> extended warranties are a joke. Extended warranties are nothing more than an up sale on a car that already has a factory warranty.


Well plainly put there is no such thing as an "Extended Warranty", a warranty can only be extended by a manufacturer. I whole heartedly disagree with you as 'Mechanical Breakdown Insurance' or 'Vehicle Service contracts' can be very beneficial although they don't cover certain repairs. I have a 7 year $0 policy through a former G.M. affiliate. I pay 25 cents a day and will not have to worry about a covered paid repair until 2021 for my 2014 CRUZE. Excellent value for the money!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Linda B. said:


> Say it to me until I get it, Lazer. I'm hard headed. On 2/2/17, my bill would have been $850.91 for an oil leak. Car was at 52.632 miles. I paid a deductible of $50 and warranty covered the rest. That was the first of 4 major repairs this year on my Chevy Cruze. I refused the last one.


Linda, are you attempting to obtain service from a Nissan Dealer or a Chevy Dealer? Any Oil related leak would probably still be covered under factory Powertrain coverage, what exactly did they fix? Can you post the repair Order? This last repair that you refused, which one was that again, the emissions problem?


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

extended auto service warranties mostly as dealers' last-ditch effort to get more of your money. They're an expensive gamble for you, and sheer profit for them. Even if you do have to get a repair, that contract enures you'll come back to the dealership.

A 2013 survey of 12,000 Consumer Reports subscribers found of those who purchased extended auto warranties, a staggering 55 percent never used them. Those who did spent a median of $375 more overall compared to those who paid out of pocket for repairs.


----------



## Linda B. (Oct 12, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Linda, are you attempting to obtain service from a Nissan Dealer or a Chevy Dealer? Any Oil related leak would probably still be covered under factory Powertrain coverage, what exactly did they fix? Can you post the repair Order? This last repair that you refused, which one was that again, the emissions problem?


Eddy, I'll list this years repairs. Had them done at Joseph Chevrolet because it is close to where I live.
2/2/17 52,632. Customer states possible oil leak since last oil change but brake fluid is low. Oil cooler, feed and return pipe leaking. Necessary to diagnose. Found and replaced oil cooler, feed pipe, return pipe, refill to proper fluid levels. Parts 343.74 labor 451.50. Covered under extended warranty w/ $50 deductible.
7/18/17 73,166 miles. Customer states drivability concern. Check engine light on. Has P0171 Code. Verified concern. Inspected and found bulletin that advises to inspect the intake manifold assembly for the return valve either missing or damaged and to inspect the camshaft cover assembly for the PCV system being damaged. Inspected and found the return valve missing from the intake manifold. Replaced the intake manifold assembly, cleared stored code, retested to verify code did not return after repairs. SES light is on. verified concern. Inspected and found the camshaft cover leaking vacuum. Replaced the camshaft cover assembly. Retested to verify repair. Covered under powertrain. Shop told my son that the repair would have been over $2000 if not covered under warranty.
10/12/17 80,464 miles. Customer states the check engine light is on and it hesitates sometimes to where it feels like it is struggling. Tech verified concern & retrieved Code P0420 and found catalytic converter needs replaced $801.33 plus tax. Customer declined repairs at this time. She told me $700 something on Thursday. This says $801. GM would discount it to $600 something.

This car is the worst for repairs of any that I've owned, and I'm pretty old at this point. That's a lot of repairs!


----------



## Linda B. (Oct 12, 2017)

Eddy, we had planned to buy a 2017 used Lincoln MKZ hybrid for my other son's work car at end of next year, and all things considered this Cruze has got to go at 100,000 maybe sooner at this rate. May need to move the plan forward and trade this beast in. The recalls for defective parts (and poor design integrating cheap parts into major components) are in a way understandable since recalls do happen, but appears the work in July didn't fix the issues and Chevy won't cover this repair even though it is quite likely related to the other work in July. Heck, I don't even know if $800 would fix it at this point. For all I know they'd take my money then the check engine light would be on again next month and they'd have another component replacement until they figure it out.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

That is a lot of repairs. I have found the only sure way not to have the CRUZE break down at least for me is not to drive it much, although it has done well for a 2014 1.4T with 15K. I'm sure you know the CRUZE comes from the same plant that spit out the Chevy Vega back when that was a cutting edge car. I have always felt if Betty Crocker could bake Cars, it would be the CRUZE. But surely you knew about the reputation of our car, not good overall! Also I would look to see who paid the repair on the Oil leak, if it was supposed to be covered under the Powertrain warranty they owe you $50. Hope it all works out!


----------



## PD24675 (Aug 1, 2019)

Linda B. said:


> Chevy told me today that the catalytic converter needs to be replaced on my 2014 Cruze for $750 NOT covered by my bumper to bumper promise it covers everything $1595 warranty nor the powertrain warranty. Catalytic converters don't fail.


I have had this exact problem. I have a 2013 Cruze 1.4 turbo LTZ RS and the cat went out at 35k miles. $1200 job. Under warranty, so no biggie. However, it also went out again at 90k, out of warranty. Because I already had it replaced, they are giving me a break on the cost, but it's still going to run me $575. 

What the hell!!! I'm 55, so this is like my 20th car. I've NEVER had a cat fail in any car I've ever owned. Now I've had TWO go bad in the same car? Under 90k miles??? This is nonsense. I smell a class-action coming their way.

And as others have posted, they are quoting me many weeks before we can get one, so I know it's a system-wide issue.


----------



## gfouts15 (Oct 7, 2019)

My son is having the same issue - 2014 cruze with 94K and has replaced both cats and both O2 sensors and it is still tripping the engine light about emissions issue. He has replaced all the parts and can't get it registered until fixed. Mechanics are at a loss and checking it again. I have never heard of a catalytic converter going bad, let a lone two of them. I am a die hard Nissan fan and they have their own major issues all the time but this one is driving me crazy. Can't get the federal emissions warranty because it is past and he is a struggling out of flight school student with no job, deep in debt, and now his car is dragging him further into debt. Would we now look at the computer? Nobody knows why this is failing.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

gfouts15 said:


> My son is having the same issue - 2014 cruze with 94K and has replaced both cats and both O2 sensors and it is still tripping the engine light about emissions issue. He has replaced all the parts and can't get it registered until fixed. Mechanics are at a loss and checking it again. I have never heard of a catalytic converter going bad, let a lone two of them. I am a die hard Nissan fan and they have their own major issues all the time but this one is driving me crazy. Can't get the federal emissions warranty because it is past and he is a struggling out of flight school student with no job, deep in debt, and now his car is dragging him further into debt. Would we now look at the computer? Nobody knows why this is failing.


What is the code it’s showing?


----------



## gfouts15 (Oct 7, 2019)

Code is P0420

Sorry, got to this post via google, probably should have started one in the Gen 1 issues forum.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

gfouts15 said:


> My son is having the same issue - 2014 cruze with 94K and has replaced both cats and both O2 sensors and it is still tripping the engine light about emissions issue. He has replaced all the parts and can't get it registered until fixed. Mechanics are at a loss and checking it again. I have never heard of a catalytic converter going bad, let a lone two of them. I am a die hard Nissan fan and they have their own major issues all the time but this one is driving me crazy. Can't get the federal emissions warranty because it is past and he is a struggling out of flight school student with no job, deep in debt, and now his car is dragging him further into debt. Would we now look at the computer? Nobody knows why this is failing.


Welcome Aboard!

*2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained
2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*

A code *P0420* may mean that one or more of the following has happened: 
Leaded fuel was used where unleaded was called for (unlikely) 
A damaged or failed oxygen / O2 sensor 
Downstream oxygen sensor (HO2S) wiring damaged or connected improperly 
The engine coolant temperature sensor is not working properly 
Damaged or leaking exhaust manifold / catalytic converter / muffler / exhaust pipe 
Failed or under-performing catalytic converter (likely) 
Retarded spark timing 
The oxygen sensors in front and behind the converter are reporting too similar of readings 
Leaking fuel injector or high fuel pressure 
Cylinder misfire 
Oil contamination

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0420

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

